# Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side of Heaven (Guitar Cover)



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi everyone! Just recorded this cover a few days ago. Hope you like it 
Let me know your opinion and suggestions.


----------

